# It's official I WANT a R34 GT-R



## Kyjimo (May 26, 2011)

I've made up my mind. I know it's gonna cost a pretty penny but I want my Skyline R34 GT-R. Now if anyone can help me find one that's legal or could be easily legalized. Thanks for y'alls help
Chris


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan Skyline for Sale


----------



## BlackbirdSkyline (Apr 24, 2012)

Kyjimo said:


> I've made up my mind. I know it's gonna cost a pretty penny but I want my Skyline R34 GT-R. Now if anyone can help me find one that's legal or could be easily legalized. Thanks for y'alls help
> Chris
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


Legalized...none of them are federal legal.....


----------

